# no volume hdmi



## letter1967 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have my tv hooked up by way of hdmi cable , good picture no sound, how do I get sound?


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

letter1967 said:


> I have my tv hooked up by way of hdmi cable , good picture no sound, how do I get sound?


I take it you are using your laptop to watch DVD etc on your HD TV. I had the same problem where the sound was coming out my laptop. I solved this by going in to the sound options on my computer (which you can access in your control panel) then set your sound default as HDMI. This should solve the problem, just remember to set the default back to the laptops speakers when you are finished using it on your TV. 
I hope that helps.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi letter1967, and welcome to TSG.

The site rules prohibit duplicate posting of the same question or problem.


> *Multiple Postings - *It is simply not acceptable to post your question more than once, or to post it in more than one forum. Choose the forum that your question or post best fits in, and place it there and only there. If, after posting, you feel it should be in another forum, use the "Report Thread" button at the bottom of the post and we'll move it. We also reserve the right to move posts to other forums and delete duplicates.


Your original post in the multimedia forum:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/927898-hdmi.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The other post is now closed.

What are you connecting the HDMI to? What is the source of the HDMI signal?


----------



## letter1967 (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks that fixed my problem


----------



## letter1967 (Jun 8, 2010)

sorry, i was in a real pickle and needed a quick answer,it won't happen again


----------

